# 2004 Maxima hestation problem



## 2DmaXX (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey, Im new to this forum and I was wondering if any one can help me figure this out problem or if it has been mentioned before not sure. Here goes 

I have a 2004 max with 157km on it. the car hesitates to go as if something was holding it back, after 4000 rpm the car is super slow, even if I floor it, and the rpms gradually go higher but it isn't normal. the engine sounds like its working hard at high rpm but isn't going anywhere. I recently bought the car and I cant seem to figure out what is wrong. It is 6spd, i then took it too the dealership and had it scanned there were no codes thrown or anything irregular. I'm in great need of some advice. much appreciated if someone can help/

thanks http://www.nissanforums.com/images/smilies/confused.gif:mad:


----------

